# Anyone into Absinthes?



## ConnyF (Jun 28, 2005)

Do any of you gorillas fancy true absinthes? I certainly do, a zip of absinthe and a nice cigar is pretty meditative. But it has to be absinthe of good quality. The Czech varieties (no exceptions IMHO) are for sure just suitable for window cleaning.


----------



## HAZMAN (Jul 2, 2005)

I have been searching for a good absinthe. What's some of the good ones and where do I get them?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

what is with the absinthe threads recently?
weird.

anyhow, do a search and you'll find a couple threads from a month or two ago...


----------



## ConnyF (Jun 28, 2005)

HAZMAN said:


> I have been searching for a good absinthe. What's some of the good ones and where do I get them?


HAZMAN, my favorite absinthes are in the following order:
Nouvelle-Orléans
Blanche de Fougerolles
Un Emile 68
Kübler 57

They kan be bought at:
http://www.absintheonline.com/

Needs a full bodied cigar (IMO) as there is much taste in the absinthe.


----------

